# Scuffing up a leather holster



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

When I wear my leather IWB holsters with a shirt tucked in, the holster tends to move on my body quite a bit. While it stays clipped securley to my belt, it gets kind of annoying having to adjust the holster back into a fully upright position. I had an idea to scuff up the backside of the holster a little so it would grip my shirt and maybe lessen, or stop the movement altogether. Think it'd work?

Or if you guys have any other ideas on how to stop the movement Id like to hear them too.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if the holster is already grabbing your shirt, and it's actually your shirt that's shifting, so even super-gluing the holster to the shirt wouldn't do anything.

Anyway, probably the first place to start is to get a better fit between the belt and the loop. Either wear a wider and/or thicker belt (see below), or use a smaller loop. A smaller loop would normally mean a new holster, which I'm guessing you'd rather not do, so here are two options:
- Attach another snap to the strap, so that you have a two position strap, short for skinny belts, long for wide belts.
- If you don't have any wide belts, glue a layer of leather inside the holster belt loop, to decrease its size internally.

One price of being a gun carrier is loss of style. A double thickness belt is one of the keys to keeping a holster in place, but double thickness belts usually aren't too stylish with dressy clothes. It's a trade-off. I'd suspect that just wearing a more substantial belt would fix your problem.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Wait a minute. You're using a clip-on holster? Those have been known to come out on the gun when you draw. Sell that thing on eBay, get a better quality holster.


----------

